# water spreader stuck on Classic



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

okay, so i want to clean my Gaggia.

removed the water shower - easy.

removed 2 threads underneath it - easy.

remove the water spreader - mission impossible...

it just won't get off. tried even rotating it with some pliers... mission failed...

any tips?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the water spreaders called the dispersion plate.

You will need to lever it off somehow whilst trying not to damage anything.

id try prising it off by putting something into one of the holes the allen screw came out off (but not into the actual thread, so only in to the depth of the dispersion plate).


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> id try prising it off by putting something into one of the holes the allen screw came out off (but not into the actual thread, so only in to the depth of the dispersion plate).


tried that with the pliers, it's not moving even a millimetre.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

give it some more welly


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

try search function for more options

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13885-Group-head-well-and-truly-stuck


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is what you need to do apparently.

* get a screw thats the same thread as the screw that holds the shower screen on but a longer thread.*

*
Then simply screw that into the same hole, as it makes contact with the grouphead it will force the dispersion plate off - hopefully. Good luck *



*
*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

go in to 2.10


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's for the shower plate not the dispersion plate (held on with two Allen key bolts) same applies. Pop a screwdriver in one of the two holes, lever, then try the other. They "fuse" to hardened gaskets and you have to really pull. I found doing it with a hot machine can help- but BE CAREFUL!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the same issue when I first cleaned. I picked up a M4 screw from homsebase.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

thanks, will try this next weekend


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with these guys. Longer bolt sounds good and it's worth ordering another gasket


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> That's for the shower plate not the dispersion plate (held on with two Allen key bolts)


All my posts on here have been about the removal of a stubborn dispersion plate.

I have given no instruction as to the removal of the shower screen, the thin multi holed disc held in place with 1 screw as greymda clearly stated they had successfully removed that.

If Im wrong about using a longer shower screen screw to dislodge the stuck on dispersion plate I will apologise and acknowledge im wrong as these threads are searched for by people that have the same problem, but i dont think thats the case.


----------

